# Sibutramin? Sibutramin + ephedrine?



## bukie (Jan 20, 2006)

After some research, I found out about this drug that makes you feel full just eating a little, called Sibutramin (Reductil).

It is a lot safer than the old amphetamines...

But... I'm also taking DymaBurn Xtreme. I don't take it every day though, only 2 or 3 times a week, when I have my hardest workouts. 

So I was wonderng.... is it safe to take Sibutramin + ephedrine based stuff? 

I just got my Sibutramin this morning and I'm REALLY excited about it!!!! I will let you know how it works for me....


----------



## bukie (Jan 20, 2006)

Just to add: we can still get ephedrine based supplements here in Brazil fairly easy. It is not illegal, but it is going to be soon.   Sibutramin is legal, but you can get it only with a prescription of course, and I got it in the black market without one.


----------



## McKenzie (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Bukie and welcome again...great to have ya here 

First, if I may ask....could you give us a little background info...your age, height, weight, training history?

Also...I believe Reductil is the equivalent to our Meridia.  I would not take any ephedrine based medication with Reductil.  

I dont know about the Dymaburn Xtreme??  I may have to do some research on it.


----------



## bukie (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm 32, 5'7", 145lb. I did my body composition before started training again, my body fat percentage is at 19%......   

I had worked out a lot in the past, but in these last 2 years I was totally sedentary after a divorce and some depression issues.

This DymaBurn is a ephedrine supplent made by Dymatize. Apparently they are still making it (it comes from the US), but only exporting it and not selling in there anymore. 

It has Mahuang 350mg, Guarana extract, citrus aurantium, white willow bark, l-carnitine, and other stuff. 

Yeah, I was afraid it wouldn't be advisable to take it together with the sibutramine....    too bad....


----------



## McKenzie (Jan 20, 2006)

What are your goals?  How much are you wanting to lose?


----------



## bukie (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, I just did a search on Google and Meridia is the same thing as our Reductil.


----------



## bukie (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, I just want to have a body just like Fawnia Mondey's!!!!! ahahhahahhaha

I don't want to get bigger than that. Ok, seriously, I would be very happy if I could achieve very toned muscles and around 15-16% of body fat.

Then if I can get there, who knows, I may want to really get a really ripped body.


----------



## McKenzie (Jan 20, 2006)

and yes, you can achieve that 


Fawnia....nice


----------



## bigguns (Jan 20, 2006)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> Fawnia....nice



Nice indeed...!


----------



## Nitrateman (Jan 20, 2006)

Sweet Jesus!

Kenzie, what is the optimal body fat % for women?




Nitrateman


----------



## bukie (Jan 20, 2006)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> Sweet Jesus!
> 
> Kenzie, what is the optimal body fat % for women?
> 
> ...



Hi Nitramen!! This is a little cahrt I have..... but maybe it is not accurate... believe me, at 19% body fat I AM NOT LEAN!!!!! I swear, no eating disorder talk.... I'm really not lean at 19%!!!!

_Women: 

Fitness model/bodybuilder: 8-11% 
Extremely lean: 12-15% 
Lean: 16-19% 
Average female: 20-25%
Poor: 25-29%
Very Poor: 30%+_


----------



## KILLA (Jan 20, 2006)

Is that you MCK? Smokin!!!


----------



## McKenzie (Jan 20, 2006)

no, thats not me...that Fawnia Mondey


----------



## McKenzie (Jan 20, 2006)

Actually Bukie has good stats right now.

To get an accurate reading of bf % she would have to be tested...which I think she has already stated?

and the chart she posted looks accurate to me


----------



## stealthmeister (Jan 22, 2006)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> and yes, you can achieve that
> 
> 
> Fawnia....nice


Hey Kenzie.  Re: Fawnia...okay, she's nice, but she's got nothing over you, my dear!


----------



## McKenzie (Jan 22, 2006)

Thank you Stealth...that was very sweet of you *blush*


but in my eyes...she is beautiful


----------

